# The Champions League....basketball version...



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

http://championsbasketballusa.com/athletes/

Check this out, they are supposed to have a 16 team league during the off-season of the NBA..which I'm still skeptical about but they are at least going to have 1 charity game. Supposed to be all former NBA players or players drafted in the NBA draft. 

Alot of familiar names there, and it could be entertaining to watch when the only other basketball to watch is the WNBA. 

What's likely to happen is that they are hoping for a hail mary from this one charity game and pickup a bunch of sponsors to be able to fund this league's vision. 

I doubt they can get 16 teams, but it is an interesting concept none the less.


----------



## vitamin i (Mar 17, 2016)

..


----------

